# Lets See Your Fishing Fails..



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

figured i would try to start a fun topic on your fishing fails lets see pics, vids, or hear some storys

i will get us started


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow I don't have video but I have lost many rods from stupidity, like casting out a rod laying it down due to greed and hurrying and grabbing another rod to set out.

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

You should consider getting a large yak.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't think that was what catch n release was mention to be.... I hope you have a leash on them now so it don't happen agin.

Just so you are not the only one... Lol
When I first met my wife, I talked her in to taking a kayak out. We loaded up two poles some lures and headed to the bay, unloaded everything, put the kayak in the water and explained to her how important it was to balance herself or the kayak would flip...
She gets in and gets comfy then I get in, I push off with the paddle and she decides to lean over to the side... It sorta looked like shark bait but in really slow motion. Lol good thing we were in 3' of water so no gear was lost... I told her this isn't going to happen, lets just fish from the bank...


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

I did just about the same thing while fishing Cold Pass.....hooked a NICE trout (most likely my personal best) and flipped over while bowed up only to drop my Laguna rod with a brand new Chronarch reel attached to it! Sucked to see $600 swimming off to the deep! That's the last time I'll ever take a kayak out fishing..


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Are these sit on top yaks easier to balance then a sit in? I have a future beach trophy 10'6. Its a sit in and has the ram design bottom for more stability. I am wanting to purchase a offshore kayak something I don't have to worry about flipping as easily
Any suggestions

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Last month we pulled a marathon from 7 pm to about 3am. At that time we loaded the boat and.my buddy left. I took a nap and was unloading the boat by myself to hit the watet again at about 6 am. I was so asleep still that I didnt secure the boat to the truck so the boat wouldnt slide off.

I stood there for a.minute watching the boat drift away thinking it was a good idea I wear quick drying clothes as I was about to go for a swim and chase the boat!

Luckily a kayaker did me the favor of chasing it down for me.



Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

No video... I got a new to me offshore boat last fall. We where taking it out for an early shakedown cruze. It was long enough that I brought food. We where fishing in Mitchel's cut when my son set down his rod to get a sandwich. Well about the time he picked up the sandwich the rod went over.

It was a rod I wrapped for his birthday. About $200 in parts. Add in a $100 Abu C4. Ouch.

It had a happy ending. When we left, I pulled the anchor. The fish had wrapped the braid around the anchor. I recovered the rod/real and a keeper red.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I had a trip I wish the go pro was going... I was backing up in some competitive seas catching live bait at tequila one time and there was a 110 plug laying on the deck .. The water came over the gunnel and my mate Thomas from the Bahamas was jigging and had a rainbow runner on.. You should have seen the dance he did when that 110 grabbed him.. The rod and reel went over with the rainbow runner still on it and Thomas hit the deck doing the fastest Bahamian dance we had ever seen him do.. He jump up, we still didn't know what was going on .. He yells at the top of his lungs " ELECTROCU`~~UTION MO~~~N" It wasn't that funny right away but we laughed to tears later and about every time we talk about it now... Man that kid had some moves! Capt. Ahab


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Good post SharkBait!

My story is catching hardtails the day before a kingfish tournament. Boat owner forgot the bait rods, so I was using an Accurate on an American Rodsmiths rod with a sabiki rig tied on. I caught a couple of hardtails, but left weight and one gold hook in the water while I took the 2 hardtails off. Turned around to throw the last hardtail in the livewell, and a dam*ed triggerfish grabs the goldhook and over the gunnel goes the Accurate reel and AR rod. That tournament cost me alot!

T-BONE


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

I let my 8th sword in a row get away last weekend after being on the rod. Frustrating.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Nice vid, Sharkbait! I did that once, but with a small shark. Rod was tethered, though, so I didn't loose it. Shark was still hooked, so I fought him to the boat again and took him home.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

took my FIL fishing for the first time only to realize that the hull on my jon boat cracked. water was pouring in pretty steadily and of course my cheap @zz doesn't have a bilge. We were about 5mi from the dock in west bay. Spent the whole morning fishing for 10 min, then pulling the plug and running the boat to drain the water. I laugh about it. He probably wont want to come fishing with me again. Haha.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's some pictures someone sent me a couple of days ago. Not my fails, but still fun!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's some more:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

jaredchasteen said:


> I let my 8th sword in a row get away last weekend after being on the rod. Frustrating.


Ouch. :headknock

What hooks you using?


----------



## Saltwater Reaper (Jan 23, 2012)

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Here's some more:


Those are pretty Good...LOL!


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

One of my first BTB kayak trips I was at the access road 4 rig in my kayak trying to open the bow hatch when I drifted sideways to the waves and got dumped overboard head first into the water. Being almost 2 miles offshore I managed to perfectly execute a re-entry to my sit-on-top kayak after turning it right side up. Luckily I had everything that could fall out secured with bungee chords. I got some good sized Spanish Mackerals that day.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I had a good one on my yak a few years ago, was fishing the elk river, hit a tree while going through a little class 1 section of rapids and the boat went over with both my rods in the vertical rod holders, lost my oakley's and snapped both rods in half


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Friend of mine was on one of the Port A snapper head boats in some sporty seas... He is fishing, and a lady comes running out of the galley to puke over the side, hits the butt end of his rod, knocks it out of his hands and into the water... Then pukes all over him...

I have had a rod and reel jerked over the rail of a fishing pier before... No bites for hours, set the rod down for a minute and it was like I foul hooked a freight train. Zip, gone just like that!


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Think I have more than my share. one that stands out. 15 ft Boston Whaler, backing into my garage many years ago. You guess it - sheared four rods off that were in vertical holders. Gets worse, my bride watched me do it. Couldn't figure out what she was yelling about???
And yes, I can spell "stupid".


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Ouch. :headknock
> 
> What hooks you using?


Rubber

I rig baits, setup, and watch every one else reel them em and when it's my turn. FAIL

Lmao


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Too many to list it seems like. Ive had just about anything that can happen for the worst happen except for sinking a boat.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

jaredchasteen said:


> Rubber
> 
> I rig baits, setup, and watch every one else reel them em and when it's my turn. FAIL
> 
> Lmao


Hahaha. My brother had similar luck there for a while. Hope your luck changes, bud.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

when i was about 11 years old i was staying in florida for the summer on a canal..i wanted to fish the other side of the canal that had deeper water and had structure so i found a makeshift vessel(it was a piece of plywood on top of a big thing of Styrofoam i think it was for painting boats or something idk)
anyway long story short i paddled to the other side of the canal and caught a few small 2 foot barracuda on top waters under the mangroves, then landed a really nice snook (over 25 inches) so im perched on my tiny makeshift boat reviving the snook, when a 8 foot bull shark rips it out of my hand!!!!!!!
the shark was apparently hanging out right under me, i thought my hand was gone when i saw all the blood..at first it just seemed like the snook exploded with the force of a small grenade, and then i saw the shark...
part of the reason my nickname is sharkbait..i have a healthy fear of bullsharks..


----------



## Mr A/C (Jul 15, 2011)

WestEnd1 said:


> Too many to list it seems like. Ive had just about anything that can happen for the worst happen except for sinking a boat.


Guess I gotcha there, but only one small boat that I was able to recover. Engine was toast, so I repowered and still have it. The old lady won't ever go out in it again. Oh well, the boat IS small afterall and doesn't have much room to spare.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

When I was 15 I was sneaking out my dad's 20 footer. I didn't have a license or really much experience, and I didn't know how the tongue on the trailer worked either. I also had no idea what those two chains were for. Well anyway, on the way to the dock, I made a left turn and looked back, and the boat and trailer took a STRAIGHT  Lots of sparks, but ended up not being nearly as bad as it should have been... And of course we still went fishing!


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Fishing fails*

15 minutes on the boat a couple weeks ago led us to the ER!! 
Dammit boy!!!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

mpope13 said:


> 15 minutes on the boat a couple weeks ago led us to the ER!!
> Dammit boy!!!


Wow... at least he is still smiling. I never use triple hooks just because of pictures like those! Never seen that with a circle


----------



## NautiHooker (Mar 5, 2013)

When I was 8y/o I went fishing with my dad at a canal in Santa Fe. Of course at 8 I was getting bored of not catching fish so I wonders around. I found this thick white line that had rail road spikes attached to the end of it. The string was kinda stuck in the grass so I had to pull it out kinda hard and when I had it out I wanted to spin it over my head and fling it into the water. Not knowing what it was or inspecting it very well I spun it with all my might the let it fly only to have something hit me in the head. It took me a second to figure out what happened when I looked down and saw a big hook going through my finger. The line was a trout line people were using to catch big channel cats. When I flung it the hook stuck in my finger and the railroad spikes came back and hit me in the head. I was in shock but not as much as my father who had to explain to my mother about our trip we had to make to the ER so they could remove the hook because it went into the bone as well. I ended up crying on the way to the ER not because it hurt but because I though I wasn't going to be able to play baseball the next week.


----------



## samj (Apr 12, 2006)

At the floaters a few years back. It was nightfall already and we were having a good time with Y/F in the box and great conditions. We had 3 lines out the back chunking, when one of the three began to scream. My brother JJJansk grabs the rod and sets the hook, while myself and H-town quickly clear the other 2 lines. I get mine in the boat and H-town is right behind me with his. However when he lifts (jerked) the line into the boat it quickly embedded its circle hook, (with a piece of chunk blackfin still attached ) up into his nose nostril. We land the Y/F and H-town proceeds to pry the hook from his nostril cavity. With Y/F and H-town's blood on the deck, Josh (TexasJ) is very concerned. We lucked out for it did not go beyond the barb. We laughed until morning and still laugh to this day. However it could have been a very serious situation a very long way from an Emergency Room. Sam J.


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Several years ago we fished tift. Dad trailered the boat and pulle it out. He usually stops and checks everything. This time he kept going. We were hollering as waving but no stop. The outriggers were straight up and he was driving straight for the power lines. Ended up with arc marks on the outriggers, a nice lil light show, and busted power lines on the ground. It was great


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bought 2 new aftco gaffs and left them in the ttop for the ride home.found one bent over in the rod holder and the other one hanging from the power line half way home.$200 mistake but it could have been worse and tore up my ttop.


----------



## Teamjudd (Aug 13, 2005)

Got into a great school of reds down in Port Mansfield a few years back. Everybody got a little excited and good ole dad pierced a lip on the backcast. God love him, my son kept on fishing.


----------



## Teamjudd (Aug 13, 2005)

Pic didn't upload


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Over the years plenty!!

Dad got a hook through his finger
Brother got a nipple piercing when i was 10 with a treble hook..( I rared back and hooked him hard)

Threw a brand new torium 30 on a trevala rod overboard when it backlashed with a big jig on it midair. Yanked it right out of my hand

A buddy of mine backing the trailer in several years ago we got the boat on the trailer, i told him to go ahead, and he forgot to put in drive and left in reverse...backed the truck up in over the tailgate!! luckily he was able to pull it out still.

Last week, driving down Dickinson Bayou going to fish the lights for trout and reds went to the wrong side of the barge and stuck on a sand bar for 2 hours til the tide came in.

A few years back, hit a sandbar in Louisiana...my dog was sitting on the front of the boat, i looked back to see the motors, turned around and the dog was gone...looked back and she was floating behind the boat...skeg hit her, but motors were in neutral. scratch on belly but no blood. Scared ******** (literally) got her in the boat and she was scared but fine.


Many others im sure... **** happens!!

Daren


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

*A Sea Story*

"A Sea Story" or how stupidity and inexperience beats common sense any day. Back in the day (I was a young man then) there were still plenty of wooden boats around. My pride and joy was a 25' twin outboard craft with a planked mahogany hull. Most boats of that time didn't have the now common deep-v design and were mostly almost flat bottomed at the transom. The ride left something to be desired when going offshore. To say it was "A stiff ride in a chop" would be a gross understatement. Anyway, not wanting to be branded a sissy I decided to take her offshore on a day when conditions were less than ideal. That was the stupid part. So, after a late start we set off for the deep blue. The tide was seriously ripping between the jetties (this is the inexperienced part) but it didn't slow us down. We headed straight for the end of the south jetty. When we got there we encountered a standing wave at least six feet high and nearly vertical. What was I gonna do, I was already there and couldn't turn around. I throttled back to idle speed and when we hit the wave we took off like the space shuttle! Straight up we went and when I saw the back side of that monster it looked like a hole in the ocean a mile deep! My whole life flashed before my eyes, I was young then so it only took a second or so ... We made a perfect three point belly flop in the center of the trough and it made a sound like Dorothy's house hitting the pavement. Breaking glass, splintered wood etc. I was pretty sure the hull was split wide open so, I had everyone on board put on life jackets and check for water in the bilge. In the meantime I had another serious problem to deal with. The steering controls (wheel) was mounted on a bulkhead which had broken loose and was laying on its side with the steering cables unwrapped from the drum and totally useless. Luckily the throttles and shifters were mounted elsewhere on the gunwale so that I could still steer the boat using them. We made it home safely and lived to tell the tale but the outcome could have been much worse. We have a solid glass 35 footer now but I still avoid the end of the north jetty when its ripping! I'm still stupid but no longer inexperienced.


----------

